# Backflow Drip



## kasberjr1 (Jun 5, 2019)

I have a small drip coming from two spots in my back flow device. The drips seem to be coming from both ends where the shut off valves are. Pictures below for reference. Does this look to be an issue with tape..meaning I should just re-tape the connections or is there something else going on? Any help is appreciated! Thanks!

Short Video Link


----------



## kasberjr1 (Jun 5, 2019)

I was able to re-tape the ends and take care of the dripping.


----------

